# CL Ridgid TS 3650 , Whats a reasonable Price ?



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

One for sale in my area. Looks to be in good shape from the pics. Asking 350. I noticed these were coming up for sale several years ago for less than 300. Any opinions ? I need a decent TS.

Have heard this is a pretty good saw,except no riving knife. My shop is kind of small and options are limited.

Thinking about making an offer of 275 and see what he counters with .

Does 350 sound high ?


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

They generally sold in the $550-$600 range, but some were clearanced for much less. $350 is a little high IMO, but not too bad if it's mint, and/or comes with some decent extras. Your offer sounds reasonable to me if it's in nice shape. It really all boils down to how much it's worth to YOU.

FWIW, any of these traditional contractor saws with an outboard motor take up more space than a hybrid of basic cabinet saw. If the TS3650 will fit, most full size saws except those with extended fences will also fit.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

*"FWIW, any of these traditional contractor saws with an outboard motor take up more space than a hybrid of basic cabinet saw. If the TS3650 will fit, most full size saws except those with extended fences will also fit."*

Thanks knotscott.

Yes I have been going back and forth on the whole tablesaw thing. I was leaning toward the Grizzly 715P and then saw where for a few hundred dollars more I could get the G1023RL wihich actually has a smaller width than the 715P. The hybrid seems a little too large for my small shop. 60" width .

I am sort of at a place where I am willing to compromise if the right table saw comes along. As I don't have 220 hooked up and the 715 may be a little wide for my shop at 60". The width of the 715 was actually something that drew me to the 3hp saw.

If I were to get the Ridgid I would at least have a saw that has some versatility to it and still upgrade sometime down the road. As things are now, My current TS isn't up to the task. Benchtop Sears with those non-standard miter slots.


----------



## Rockbuster (Apr 5, 2011)

I have had mine going on 4 years, still love it, I think that it is a very accurate saw, once every thing is dialed in right I use mine a lot for ripping Hard ASh, Oak and Maple, and some exotics,, Coupled with a Freud Diablo 10-24, everything seems like butter. I like the micro fence adjustment, and if it has the wheel system, it is a breeze to move around the shop I think that $300.00 would be a fair price.


----------



## JCantin (Jan 21, 2009)

Just sold mine. Asked $350 took $325.


----------



## Jeff28078 (Aug 27, 2009)

There's one for sale right now in the Charlotte area for $450. I think that's too much. As Knotscott said if it's in good condition the price may be right but try to talk him down.
I've had mine for going on 6 years now and have been very happy. I got mine on sale at the time for $350. Looks like if I ever want to sell I'll get most of my money back.


----------



## JamesT (Mar 1, 2013)

I had a TS3650 and it was a good saw. Sold it for about $375 to buy a R4511 for $450 which was a far better saw. Sold that one to buy a Grizzly 1023RL. I am now refurbishing two Delta unisaws and cannot believe how well they are made. If your budget is in the $350-400 range and you want a 120V saw, I would recommend looking for a good used R4511. If you have or can add 240V, buy a used 3HP Unisaw for $150-250, (single phase) add $100 in new belts and arbor bearings. It.s a lot of fun, you will love it and it will last forever.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

*and still upgrade sometime down the road.*

the 3650 is a really good saw capable of turning out the same quality work as a cabinet saw. you may find, like i did, that there's no need to chase a cabinet saw. fine cabinetry isn't out of the question with the 3650, provided it's set up and used appropriately. the OEM fence system, with it's one piece front and rear rails, doesn't have the problems associated with the two piece front rails of both the 4511 and 4512. it might not be able to power through some materials as fast as a cabinet saw, but with the correct blade, there isn't much it can't do. it's got a dual voltage motor, so if 220 isn't part of your shop now, run it on 110v and convert it to 220 when that's available in your shop.

if it's in very good condition, and complete (miter gauge, fence system, splitter/blade guard, herc-u-lift), $350 might be a bit high, but not by much. i have two similar saws and kept them over a 10" unisaw i refurbished and subsequently sold. the herc-u-ifts on my two contractor saws just provided more mobility, which is necessary in my small shop.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

*buy a used 3HP Unisaw for $150-250,*

in that price range, wouldn't that be a saw that's a refurbish/restore project first? i haven't seen a lot of ready to use older unisaw's for prices like that in my area.


----------



## History (Dec 22, 2012)

I agree Toolie, I think he was trying to sneak in a gloat ( brag ). From what I've seen out there for used Unisaws in the $500 range, they are usually a saw that is 3 phase, and was heavily used in an industrial setting. You'd be luckiy to have the saw up and running for $1000 after alot of work and parts, such as a single phase motor, switch, bearings, arbor, belts, fence, paint, and cleaning materials.


----------



## JamesT (Mar 1, 2013)

Not so Sawsucker and toolie. Number one; I 'm 73 years old and don't have to sneak or brag. Number two; I,m refurbishing three Unisaws and when I'm done with the first one, I,ll have less than $500 in it. 3HP, 1PH, new paint, arbor bearings, belts, motor bearings, magnetic starter and switch, dust port, and Beisemeyer fence. I,m going to keep track of your names and send you a picture when I get it finished. In fact, if you happen to be in the S.E. Missouri area I'll sell it to you for $800. p.s. I just read the posting rules about keeping it nice so I won't say anymore.


----------



## SamuraiSaw (Jan 8, 2013)

Ron, don't let the uninformed and misguided steer you wrong. As JamesT rightly pointed out, used equipment can be a goldmine if you are willing to scrub a little rust. And if you have 220v availability, don't listen to the yak about 3 phase equipment. It does *NOT* require a motor exchange as phase convertors are widely available and it isn't necessarily abused in a production environment. I've seen far worse offerings from hobbiests than many of the 3ph machines.

Let us know what direction you take.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

*jamest*......... (1) please refrain from lumping me into *ANY* comments that are in any way manner, shape, way or form associated with sawsucker. if there is an issue with any comments of mine, please address me directly and not in conjunction with any other poster, least of all possibly the most offensive and belligerent poster on the forum.

(2) if you look closely, you will notice that your last posting actually supported my comment about $150 - $250 saws:

*I,m refurbishing three Unisaws and when I'm done with the first one, I,ll have less than $500 in it. *

to reiterate my previous comment, i merely observed that saws purchased at <$250 would probably involve some restoration before they were completely serviceable. i believe your comment, highlighted above, supports that statement.

as a former unisaw owner, who refurbished this unisaw and sold it for $800, i am relatively familiar with the values pre owned saws can present.










however, the OP's question was aimed at the relative value of a pre-owned 3650. as the owner of two similar contractor saws (both emerson built 10" TSs) , my replies were aimed at assisting him in that evaluation. if the OP is interested in a saw that is a restoration project first, then an older unisaw can, as i discovered, be a fun project, if one is so inclined.


----------



## JamesT (Mar 1, 2013)

toolie,
You are correct, I should not have included you in my comments which were intended for SawSucker. please accept my apology.


----------



## History (Dec 22, 2012)

Have a Snickers guys.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

"buy a used 3HP Unisaw for $150-250,"

*"in that price range, wouldn't that be a saw that's a refurbish/restore project first? i haven't seen a lot of ready to use older unisaw's for prices like that in my area."*

Yep. There are several of those big iron machines around my area but they aren't lettinng them go for less than 500. One massive Rockwell is asking 650.

That thing is a monster but overkill for both my small shop,my current needs,etc. Besides running 220, I would would need a posse to move that thing and get it situated.

I need a working saw ASAP that won't break the bank and can do most everything I throw at it. It won't be the last I buy likely either but don't have the time for restoring a saw at the moment.

I have really thought this over and the biggest issue for me is room and not having 220. I will probably end up removing the 64 inch rails or modifying them and using sleds if I end up with this Ridgid.From that perspective I was leaning toward the Grizzly 1023 but again,its going to be awhile before I can get 220 .

Anyway, will be going tomorrow to look at the saw. Appreciate all the feedback. And thanks alot for all the suggestions.


----------



## toolie (Mar 16, 2011)

good luck. if it's a solid saw, buy it. properly cared for, it'll last a lifetime.


----------



## Scott_C (Oct 13, 2012)

Make sure it's in good shape, replacement parts are readily available but expensive. I spent to much on my 3650, had to replace A LOT of parts to get into usable shape. If you order from something like ereplacementparts.com, their shipping is really expensive and if you forget a part they won't add it to the order, you have to pay like $8 shipping for a $2 part.


----------



## RonInOhio (Jul 23, 2010)

Well, went out there today and looked the saw over. Someone cut a gouge into the fence slightly with the blade. Missing the blade guard. Needs a little TLC, but overall pretty clean and no rust. Started fine,cut good,table is level, did a quick check of the arbor , etc.

Guy was asking 350 , we settled at 275. I believe it was a fair price. Not a steal but I feel I got a saw that still has
a lot of life in it .

According to the owner he bought it off of his friend and neither of them used the saw much.After hearing what present and past owners of this saw have said , I'm very happy to finally have a capable saw and can regulate the craftsman to dados or something.

It was dark by the time we got home and parked it in the shop. Had to take the base off to get it in the truck. 8 bolts. Its now back on the base. Tomorrow I will post a few pics .

Thanks for all the replies.


----------



## cutworm (Oct 2, 2010)

I took a gouge out of my dovetail jig with epoxy. It worked. You did well.


----------



## Scott_C (Oct 13, 2012)

FYI a lot of the table saws from this era have the same parts. Take a look at ebay for replacements, if your patient you can outfit the missing/damaged parts for not to much.


----------

